# Κρίση-μα Σεμινάρια: Οι διαστάσεις της κρίσης και οι σημασίες τους



## somnambulist (Mar 23, 2012)

Α’ Κύκλος, Άνοιξη 2012
Πνευματικό Κέντρο Δήμου Αθηναίων, 7-9 μμ
(Ακαδημίας 50, Αθήνα)

Τρίτη 27/3 Εισαγωγή: Ποια είναι τα ιστορικά συμφραζόμενα της κρίσης;
Εισηγητής: Αντώνης Λιάκος, Ιστορικός, Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών
Συντονιστής: Νικόλας Βουλέλης, π. Διευθυντής Σύνταξης του ΑΠΕ

Τρίτη 3/4 H ατελέσφορη διαχείριση της ελληνικής κρίσης 
Εισηγητής: Γιώργος Σταθάκης, Οικονομολόγος, Αντιπρύτανης Πανεπιστημίου Κρήτης
Συντονιστής: Δημήτρης Τρίμης, Πρόεδρος ΕΣΗΕΑ
(*Το σεμινάριο αυτό θα διεξαχθεί στο Αμφιθέατρο Παπαρρηγοπούλου, Νομική Σχολή)

M.Τρίτη 10/4 Οι γιατροί του πολιτισμού. Οι φιλοσοφικές αφηγήσεις της ευρωπαϊκής κρίσης 
Εισηγητής: Γιώργος Ξηροπαΐδης, Καθηγητής Φιλοσοφίας, Ανωτάτη Σχολή Καλών Τεχνών 
Συντονιστής: Νίκος Ξυδάκης, Δημοσιογράφος, Καθημερινή

Τρίτη 25/4 Οι πολιτικές πηγές της κρίσης χρέους
Εισηγητής: Γεράσιμος Μοσχονάς, Πολιτικός Επιστήμονας, Πάντειο Πανεπιστήμιο
Συντονιστής: Τάσος Παππάς, Δημοσιογράφος, Ελευθεροτυπία - 9,84

Τρίτη 8/5 Η έννοια του Λαϊκισμού και οι χρήσεις της 
Εισηγητής: Γρηγόρης Ανανιάδης, Πολιτικός Επιστήμονας, Πάντειο Πανεπιστήμιο
Συντονίστρια: Άντα Ψαρρά, Δημοσιογράφος, Ομάδα του Ιού

Τρίτη 15/5 Ελληνική κρίση και Ευρώπη
Εισηγητής: Σωτήρης Βαλντέν, Ελεύθερο Πανεπιστήμιο Βρυξελλών
Συντονίστρια: Μαριλένα Κατσίμη, Δημοσιογράφος, ΕΡΤ

Τρίτη 22/5 Η κρίση ως «κατάσταση έκτακτης ανάγκης»: Κριτικές και αντιστάσεις
Εισηγήτρια: Αθηνά Αθανασίου, Κοινωνική ανθρωπολόγος, Πάντειο Πανεπιστήμιο
Συντονίστρια: Μικέλα Χαρτουλάρη, Δημοσιογράφος, Τα Νέα

Τρίτη 29/5 Η οικονομική κρίση ως «κρίση του υποκειμένου»: Ψυχοκοινωνικές και πολιτικές διαστάσεις
Εισηγητής: Γιάννης Σταυρακάκης, Καθηγητής Πολιτικής Φιλοσοφίας, ΑΠΘ
Συντονιστής: Αναστάσης Βιστωνίτης, Συγγρ.-Δημοσιογράφος, Το Βήμα


Τρίτη 5/6 Η ελληνική κοινωνία μπροστά στην κρίση
Εισηγητής: Κωνσταντίνος Τσουκαλάς, Καθηγητής Κοινωνιολογίας, Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών
Συντονίστρια: Εριφύλη Μαρωνίτη, Δημοσιογράφος, Mega


Σκεπτικό
Η σειρά αυτών των σεμιναρίων έχει σκοπό να δημιουργήσει ένα ανοιχτό φόρουμ συζήτησης και στοχασμού πάνω στην κρίση. Τον τελευταίο καιρό η έννοια της κρίσης στον ευρύτερο δημόσιο διάλογο χρησιμοποιείται για να συγκροτηθεί ένα αφήγημα, ένα πλαίσιο ερμηνειών, το οποίο παρουσιάζει τις καταστροφικές πολιτικές που επιβάλλονται ως τη μόνη ρεαλιστική πρόταση εξόδου, ως τη μοναδική δυνατότητα. Η δημόσια συζήτηση διεξάγεται κυρίως υπό το πνεύμα πανικού, καταγγελιών, εκβιαστικών διλημμάτων, δημαγωγίας, εκμετάλλευσης της άγνοιας. Η υπεράσπιση της κοινωνίας και της δημοκρατίας προϋποθέτει αποτοξίνωση από την ατμόσφαιρα αυτή, την εξερεύνηση της κρίσης ως ενός κατακλυσμικού ιστορικού γεγονότος της εποχής μας στο οποίο πολλές από τις βεβαιότητες της προηγούμενης εποχής έχουν ανατραπεί. Εάν δεν γνωρίζουμε τι είναι η κρίση στο σύνολό της ώστε να μπορούμε να την ελέγξουμε, αυτό που μπορούμε να κάνουμε είναι να ανοίξουμε ρωγμές σε αυτό το «σκοτεινό αντικείμενο» και να χαράξουμε διαδρομές κατανόησης του. Η υπεράσπιση των βασικών αξιών της νεωτερικότητας, όπως της κοινωνικής αλληλεγγύης με σεβασμό της διαφοράς, της δικαιοσύνης και της δημοκρατίας απαιτούν αναπροσαρμογές στη σκέψη μας, ευρείς ορίζοντες, διανοητική τόλμη. Αυτή είναι η μεγάλη πρόκληση της εποχής μας, και με αυτήν, εκόντες-άκοντες, πρέπει να αναμετρηθούμε. 
Στα σεμινάρια αυτά, οι εισηγητές, ιστορικοί, φιλόσοφοι, κοινωνιολόγοι, οικονομολόγοι, πολιτικοί επιστήμονες και κοινωνικοί ανθρωπολόγοι, θα προσπαθήσουν να δουν την κρίση πολύπλευρα, με τα εργαλεία και την πειθαρχία του επιστημονικού χώρου που καλλιεργούν, επιδιώκοντας τη συζήτηση με ένα ευρύτερο κοινό. Τα σεμινάρια θα διεξάγονται κάθε Τρίτη, θα διαρκούν ένα δίωρο, θα αποτελούνται από εισηγήσεις 45΄ και συζήτηση που θα συντονίζεται από έμπειρους και καταξιωμένους δημοσιογράφους. Τα εννέα κρίση-μα σεμινάρια της Άνοιξης του 2012 αποτελούν την πρώτη σειρά σεμιναρίων. Θα ακολουθήσει δεύτερη το Φθινόπωρο-Χειμώνα του 2012 και τρίτη την Άνοιξη του 2013.


----------

